# Brewing With Guava



## MattC (18/3/09)

Hey all, I have come into some Guavas and was wondering if anyone has tried brewing with these little numbers before? I was thinking of a Guava Hefeweizen or something similar????

Any experiences?


----------



## MattC (19/3/09)

Bump


----------



## Adamt (19/3/09)

Haven't heard of anyone brewing with it.. makes a tasty breakfast juice though.


----------



## raven19 (19/3/09)

Depending on the fermentable portion of the sugars in the guava, I would lean towards doing a secondary fermentation on a bed of the fruit. That way you have more chance of getting some flavour into the beer.

Maybe split your weizen, do half on a bed of guava, the other half leave as is and sample side by side?

(My second AG will be a split rasberry weizen similar to above, making it in a couple of weeks...)


----------



## technocat (7/4/09)

A guava beer was my first attempt at a fruit beer and my last. First up peeled them then run them through the blender. Added a can of malt extract can't remember what it was, threw in the can yeast and away it went. First 24 hours bubbled away nicely then it took off. Over 48 hours I had an uncontrollable foaming mess, ended up taking it outside and hosing it down. It died down after a while and seven days later racked it into a keg. Tasted ok and smelt ok. However sorry to say tapped it at three weeks and no beer flavor just guava and as time moved on it got worse. after five weeks you just couldn't drink it and you guessed it, I had to tip it. My lesson learnt, stay away from guava's they are only good stewed and eaten for breakfast. :unsure:


----------



## Muggus (7/4/09)

Personally i'd be looking towards hops to provide that sort of flavour/aroma. Some NZ variatals seem to come pretty close to what i'd describe as 'guava'.


----------

